# Blue Angels On Deck!



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm 38 years old but I'm about as excited as my six year old at the idea of seeing the Blues perform in Sacramento tomorrow. I think it is going to be an event that this family will remember forever!

California Capitol Airshow


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That's super! I haven't seen them for years. They'll be in St. Louis next year. Can't wait. Have Fun!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CJ,

If you have never seen them you are in for a treat! What a show!









Do yourself - and especially your six year old - a favor, and get some good ear protection. Those bad boys are *LOUD!*

Have fun!
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

They come around here about every 2-3 year for the local airshow and put on a great show.

Doug gave some good advise on getting earplugs....


----------



## fishnmagician (Dec 27, 2005)

The best of the best wouldn't miss them if they were in the area! Saw them a few
years ago at Dayton's air show. Take a Camera and share some pic's


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Doug gave some good advise on getting earplugs....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Earplugs!?!?!?! I've had this written on the calendar for months now, just so I could say : 
*"That's the sound of freedom son..." *


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Please don't hate me -- but -- three years ago i did the commander of Annapolis a favor by teaching some classes and he got me an airfield pass for me and my wife to sit right at the end of the runway with the fire trucks for the whole Blue Angels show -- i will tell you -- the site of F16s screaming right at you at 400 mph 100 feet off the ground is something that every al Queda should get the oputunity to witness...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow! I haven't been IN the Blue Angels in years. No, I didn't fly with them. When they come here, I have to refresh on how to gain access to the cockpit, safety the ejection seats, shut down the aircraft engines/systems, and drag the pilots out.

Did I ever tell you how cool my job is???? 
I hate to brag but...
I've also been inside the Canadian Snowbirds, the British Red Arrows, The USAF Thunderbirds, The US Army Golden Knights planes, and the US President's helicopter...Marine 1 & 2. (amongst countless others...some of which I can't talk about 

Last time the Angels performed here...they blew the windows right out of the hanger! The rock! One of my favs. (nice guys too)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> ..snip..
> 
> the site of F16s screaming right at you at 400 mph 100 feet off the ground is something that every al Queda should get the oputunity to witness...
> [snapback]91863[/snapback]​


with a little extra something special lauched right at them...


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I agree about every Al Queda having the opportunity... when I was in the Marines I participated in a Dog 'n Pony show for some senators who were on the defense committee... It was at 29 Palms. We (grunts) assualted a town while all the other parts of the Marine Corps supported us. The senators watched from the top of a hill.

I had never seen it happen all at once before (or since) but it was really awesome to have the close air support come in from behind us. I couldn't figure out what was going on when the first one whizzed right over the village without dropping anything. Then he pulled some roller coaster manuever and the next thing I knew he was flying right towards us and the bombs were coming off. Years later it really gave meaning to that scene in "We Were Soldiers" where the close air support dropped right on the infantry! It also gave me great pride to know that if my a** was ever that close to the enemy, Marine and Navy pilots would be capable of dropping ordinance danger close! Experiencing it puts it on a whole new level from talking about it.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

CJ999

yeah dude, you and your son are in for a good one. living in the bay area (not to far from you) we get to see them perform during fleet week. they truely are bad a$$








katie was telling me that when she worked at embarcadero 3, the angels would buzz market street







actually flying between the buildings in the finacial district.
advice... put yourself in a good vantage point so that you can see the whole show, they will do most of the tricks over the crowd, but it is cool to watch them set up and exit out of the manuvers.

have a great time

darrel


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is fantastic. I also getting excited when an airshow comes into town. The Blue Angles are truely an amazing group of pilots









Have a great day sunny 
Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> the site of F16s screaming right at you at 400 mph 100 feet off the ground is something


Sorry, Ghosty...this is just my Naval Air background coming out in my now, but the Blue's fly the McDonnell-Douglas (now Boeing) F/A-18A Hornet, not the F-16. The Air Force Thunderbirds fly the 16, don't mean to be picky, but after working on Hornets for 4 years, I do get a bit defensive about what is most likely the finest airplane in Naval Aviations inventory.

I had the opportunity to see them twice during my time in the Navy, including their first official public show with the Hornets, after transistioning from the A-4 Skyhawks. They are a fantastic sight to see.

Just another bit of trivia, the F-14D Tomcat has flown it's last combat missions, and is being retired from the Active Navy. It is being replaced by the F/A-18E SuperHornet.

Ahh, I can hear the rumble of the GE F404's now, as all six take to the air at the same time........the sound of.......FREEDOM!

Tim


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Ahh, I can hear the rumble of the GE F404's now, as all six take to the air at the same time........the sound of.......FREEDOM!

Tim
[snapback]91906[/snapback]​[/quote]






























I'll drink to that!
Fred


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

CJ999 said:


> Â Â
> *"That's the sound of freedom son..." *
> [snapback]91852[/snapback]​


Couldn't agree with you more.!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would love to take the young lad to see them sometime
He loves planes

Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler --

sorry about that -- o me a plane looks like a plane -- but you are correct F/A18 not F16....

tooo much time on an AFB I guess


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> I would love to take the young lad to see them sometime
> He loves planes
> 
> Don
> [snapback]91955[/snapback]​


Don,

Bring Cordell down the week before Memorial Day. The "Angels" practice all week long, before USNA Graduation.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to take the young lad to see them sometime
> ...


Tim can you get more more info like When? Where? and so on

Thanks Don


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

OK, it was *AWESOME*!

Unfortunately, my pictures came out poorly. Maybe trying to hold the camera and balance the six year old on my shoulders at the same time had something to do with it. I will work on them and see if any are worth posting tomorrow.

We got there early and I starting throwing the line out while we were looking at the jets, telling my son he would hear the sound of freedom when these babies get fired up. On the way home after the show he was so amped he couldn't stop talking. I was barely listening to his chatter when all of a sudden he said this:

*I can still hear that sound of freedom now.... *

Gave me a shiver down the old spine!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

OU-RAH!










Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CJ999 said:


> OK, it was *AWESOME*!
> 
> *I can still hear that sound of freedom now.... *
> 
> ...


Just sent a shiver down *my *spine...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ahhhhhh. I just love the smell of jet fuel in the morning....


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

This is about the best picture I got, but is there really any better picture than this? Luckily I got great video. 









Of course there was more going on than just the Blue Angels. Seeing the U2's was exciting: 









They thought this monster was pretty great too. Is it a C5 Galaxy? I had never seen one for real.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

It's great to hear from all the vets on this site. After serving in the Navy with time Pensacola, I also got first hand experience watching the Blue Angels. It's an amazing show and makes us proud of the men and women serving today.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Sometimes when you camp at the Fort Pickens Campground right across from NAS Pensacola, you get a free show from the Angels right over the campground. We were lucky enough to be camping there one July and got to watch them. Awesome sight. Pensacola is their home during the summer months.

A side note: Fort Pickens campground is closed until who know when, because of all the damage from multiple hurricanes.









Bob


----------

